# How far have you/would you travel for a show?



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm considering entering Cash into his first champ show soon, and saw one that looked perfect with a judge from within the breed....but it's all the way in the Scottish Borders! 

I'm really not sure that's doable for me as I would be relying on someone driving me there themselves, unless a train would be an option. 

Just wondering how far you have/would travel for a show?


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I travel with 2 friends we take one dog each. Our rule of thumb is about 1 hour each way for open shows and up to 2 and a half hours each way for champ shows.

Obviously the time taken could end up being more because of traffic etc. but these would be the best expected times.

We have gone further when we feel a bit optimistic (!) or we have not got any other shows around that time, and we know we might have withdrawal symptoms!!

Me and my late hubby used to caravan at the shows that were further afield, we had a lovely time when we went to Scotland,(though it rained - a lot!)


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm Billy-no-Mates, so go by myself, as far as I consider I can drive safely. 
Went to Builth, this weekend, 3ish hours going and 4ish coming back. I didn't mind that drive but I hate going to Malvern because of road works on the M6 and M5, even though Malvern is marginally closer.
The drive home is always much worse, if you've had a bad day


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I found another champ show within reasonable distance! But it's in Malvern Born to Boogie!  

I think 5 + hours to the one in the Scottish Borders is out of the picture unfortunately.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Malvern is lovely, once you're there 
Is that Three Counties, you're looking at? I've entered, despite hating the journey.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Born to Boogie said:


> Malvern is lovely, once you're there
> Is that Three Counties, you're looking at? I've entered, despite hating the journey.


I think so, National Working & Pastoral breeds?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok  National Working and Pastoral is a nice show.
You have a Hovi, don't you? Stuart Mallard is a really nice judge. I've never done anything under him but always happy to give him an entry.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Born to Boogie said:


> Ok  National Working and Pastoral is a nice show.
> You have a Hovi, don't you? Stuart Mallard is a really nice judge. I've never done anything under him but always happy to give him an entry.


Yes that's right 

Good to know he's a nice judge. We've not had a male judge before now believe it or not, in part due to me carefully choosing female judges as Cash during ringcraft classes with male helpers going over him tends to freeze and become a little tense. I've been hesitant to overwhelm him. So that's something we're going to have to work on loads before then!
Have an open show in May with a male judge too!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Born to Boogie said:


> I'm Billy-no-Mates, so go by myself, as far as I consider I can drive safely.
> Went to Builth, this weekend, 3ish hours going and 4ish coming back. I didn't mind that drive but I hate going to Malvern because of road works on the M6 and M5, even though Malvern is marginally closer.
> The drive home is always much worse, if you've had a bad day


My new pup was at that show in Builth just to get plenty of cuddles whilst his mum showed


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Builth was nice. Here's me and The Boo, at Builth. Goodness only knows what I was laughing at


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I usually do about four hours each way max on a Champ Show and about an hour on a open show although I did drive three hours for a breed open show earlier in the month. I am due to go to the National at Stafford next month and I really am thinking of not going because the drive back was horrendous last time I went to Stafford and I was lucky to get home in one piece. I did tell my friend if I ever thought about going to Stafford ever again to give me a good shaking, that's when she told me I was a silly cow and I had already entered The National.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Builth Wells was my favourite, we always caravanned there for the whole week. Unfortunately too far for me and my friends, but if you get the weather it is a beautiful show.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Many years ago we travelled to Hound Assocation of Scotland at Kelso. That was 250 miles away we did buy a caravan with the intention of doing shows further afield but it has sat on my drive for 8 years and we have never been away in it yet.

These days we tend to stay closer to home we will travel around 2 hours for champ shows and an hour for open shows but as we live close to Staffordshire show ground we are lucky in having so many shows there.

Someone put on fb a wearing about roadworks near to Stafford the same week as the National I think they were roccomendingg id travelling on thee M6 to come to J14 and not off at 13 and through the town because of them.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm off to a show the other side of Norwich tomorrow, and am thinking that's probably a bit to far in this case considering it's a very small show, but oh well. I usually pick fairly local shows, but we've not had one since February time and I was desperate to just get a show in somewhere between then and May.


----------



## HelenVF (Dec 4, 2013)

We travel no more than an hour to an open show and 3/3.5 for a champ show. That gets us to Edinburgh and Malvern so quite well placed. 

Helen


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

How are you enjoying the showing? We are different being over here most shows are over 2 hours away and have travelled across the water to show, Crufts and Driffield etc, often travel to shows without dogs too in England


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I'm off to a show the other side of Norwich tomorrow, and am thinking that's probably a bit to far in this case considering it's a very small show, but oh well. I usually pick fairly local shows, but we've not had one since February time and I was desperate to just get a show in somewhere between then and May.


How was it? If you ever need a show buddy lemme know - I don't mean for me to show, but fun to pop along


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> How are you enjoying the showing? We are different being over here most shows are over 2 hours away and have travelled across the water to show, Crufts and Driffield etc, often travel to shows without dogs too in England


I'm really enjoying it. The nerves have got better and it helps that I haven't done a super busy show yet. Cash is finally getting the hang of running nicely to 



Hanwombat said:


> How was it? If you ever need a show buddy lemme know - I don't mean for me to show, but fun to pop along


I didn't go in the end as I decided it was to far for what it was really. 
I'd love to have a buddy!  So far I've had my parents tag along for the moral support.

Are you planning on going to the Smooth Collie Club show with Bigby?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm really enjoying it. The nerves have got better and it helps that I haven't done a super busy show yet. Cash is finally getting the hang of running nicely to
> 
> I didn't go in the end as I decided it was to far for what it was really.
> I'd love to have a buddy!  So far I've had my parents tag along for the moral support.
> ...


Yay buddies  haha! Possibly, I'm not sure. His breeder said she'd love to see if he could qualify crufts, I said shes welcome to come up and handle him at a show nearby haha! I wouldn't have a clue / not too fussed  I am a member of the smooth collie club so don't see why not though


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Yay buddies  haha! Possibly, I'm not sure. His breeder said she'd love to see if he could qualify crufts, I said shes welcome to come up and handle him at a show nearby haha! I wouldn't have a clue / not too fussed  I am a member of the smooth collie club so don't see why not though


You should give it a go  it's quite addictive and I can understand those who talk about getting bit by the show bug 

Wood Green host a few shows throughout the year. I'll give you a shout during the next one, which I think is June/July time? and perhaps you'd like to come be my show buddy...you can bring Bigby and/or Io too as dogs don't have to compete I don't think.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> You should give it a go  it's quite addictive and I can understand those who talk about getting bit by the show bug
> 
> Wood Green host a few shows throughout the year. I'll give you a shout during the next one, which I think is June/July time? and perhaps you'd like to come be my show buddy...you can bring Bigby and/or Io too as dogs don't have to compete I don't think.


I think its just because it can be a bit bitchy... even with the smooths being such a small class I've known it to be a little bitchy.
Cool sounds good to me  I'd probably just bring Bigby as I think Io finds too many dogs a little stressful - esp if its quite barky, whereas Bigby's breeder already took him to some shows to get him used to it and he took it all in his stride


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I think its just because it can be a bit bitchy... even with the smooths being such a small class I've known it to be a little bitchy.
> Cool sounds good to me  I'd probably just bring Bigby as I think Io finds too many dogs a little stressful - esp if its quite barky, whereas Bigby's breeder already took him to some shows to get him used to it and he took it all in his stride


I think there probably is bitchiness that goes on, although I haven't witnessed any yet at any of the shows I've been to. But then again I'm not usually in breed classes, so it's always a mix of different handlers and dogs. Less excuse to bitch against a totally different breed than your own I guess.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

only just seen this ha, furtherest i have traveled is Birmingham which all round is 308 miles. At some point i would love to show in Ireland so would be more of a holiday ha


----------

